# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Tại sao lại luôn là router cnc mà ko phải là laser ?

## ít nói

có 1 chiếc to nhưng chưa kiip xài mấy đã bán mất .
thấy mọi người ý quan tâm đến nó . chúng ta cùng chế 1 cái khác vỏ điện thoại nhựa và cắt giấy


những thứ đã có. 
bộ x y dạng module chạy dây đai liền step khổ  A3
ống phóng laser 250mw
bộ điều khiển nhí
giờ chưa bỉết bắt đầu từ đâu

----------


## Diyodira

Ống phóng có nguồn chưa?. Đủ rồi thì vô mần luồn chần chừ gì nửa bạn.

----------

ít nói

----------


## CKD

250mW thì khắc hình trên giấy được chưa bác Ít Nói? Vụ này chưa từng làm nên không có chút kinh nghiệm nào.
Cái board là loại chuyên cho laser à.. nhìn sao giống dự án GRPL thế nhỉ, trên board đó thấy có con VXL, USB-RS232, driver... bla bla

----------

ít nói

----------


## nhatson

> 250mW thì khắc hình trên giấy được chưa bác Ít Nói? Vụ này chưa từng làm nên không có chút kinh nghiệm nào.
> Cái board là loại chuyên cho laser à.. nhìn sao giống dự án GRPL thế nhỉ, trên board đó thấy có con VXL, USB-RS232, driver... bla bla


hồng ngoại em nghĩ khắc được, UV thì phải tối màu, 
khắc được nhưng 1 điểm mất 10s 20s 30s ah  :Smile:

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

> Ống phóng có nguồn chưa?. Đủ rồi thì vô mần luồn chần chừ gì nửa bạn.


con 250mw chỉ là diot thôi mà ko cần nguồn cụ à . hi hi

----------


## ít nói

> 250mW thì khắc hình trên giấy được chưa bác Ít Nói? Vụ này chưa từng làm nên không có chút kinh nghiệm nào.
> Cái board là loại chuyên cho laser à.. nhìn sao giống dự án GRPL thế nhỉ, trên board đó thấy có con VXL, USB-RS232, driver... bla bla


adurino cụ nhìn quen là đúng rồi . 250mw thì như cụ nhatson đã nói tốc độ nó rùa thế còn lại nó vẫn khắc cắt giấy và khắc vỏ điện thoại tre nứa tốt

----------


## ít nói

> hồng ngoại em nghĩ khắc được, UV thì phải tối màu, 
> khắc được nhưng 1 điểm mất 10s 20s 30s ah


em đã test tầm 5s cho 1 điểm thôi nếu mua loại 100mw màu xanh thì tốc độ tăng còn 3s và nếu mua 1w xanh thì tiền sắp bằng 1 cái ống phóng 40w co2 .

----------


## Diyodira

> con 250mw chỉ là diot thôi mà ko cần nguồn cụ à . hi hi


He he mắt nhắm mắt mở tưởng 2500w, định đu theo cho vui.

----------


## Diyodira

Mới tranh thủ chụp phát để PR topic của bác, em nó 2500w.
Không biết ống phóng của bac gọi ống phóng này bằng gì nhỉ :-))
Dự án tồn kho lâu, qua năm mới tranh thủ khởi động.

Thanks

----------

ít nói, CKD, Mãi Chờ, nhatson

----------


## ahdvip

laser hả, em có cái này nè. 500mW 1340nm made in USA

----------


## ít nói

> laser hả, em có cái này nè. 500mW 1340nm made in USA


Cục này ngon đới

----------

ahdvip

----------


## solero

Thôi bày ra ít thôi thím ơi. Có làm được đâu mà bay ra lắm thế, rồi lại treo hết lên tường trang trí thôi.

----------


## ít nói

> Thôi bày ra ít thôi thím ơi. Có làm được đâu mà bay ra lắm thế, rồi lại treo hết lên tường trang trí thôi.


bóc mẽ à hê hê để đó tôi sẽ làm từ từ.

----------


## duongvanhuelaser

> có 1 chiếc to nhưng chưa kiip xài mấy đã bán mất .
> thấy mọi người ý quan tâm đến nó . chúng ta cùng chế 1 cái khác vỏ điện thoại nhựa và cắt giấy
> 
> 
> những thứ đã có. 
> bộ x y dạng module chạy dây đai liền step khổ  A3
> ống phóng laser 250mw
> bộ điều khiển nhí
> giờ chưa bỉết bắt đầu từ đâu


Nếu bác có tiền mà muốn trải nghiệm sau hơn, Mình nghĩ bác nên dùng hẳn loại nguồn laser xin này của Mỹ. Đằng nào cũng công tháo lắp và sửa chữa, Dựng hẳn 1 cái cho pro bác ạ.
        Ống phóng coherent của Mỹ. Làm mát bằng khí. Đỡ phải lo tản nhiệt bằng nước, lại năng lượng mạnh. Dùng xong chán không thích bán cũng dễ.



Nếu bác cần tư vấn thêm hãy liên hệ với mình 0908961814 -0948375078 Mình là Huệ. Rất hoan nghênh tinh thần thợ sửa của bác

----------

